# Now that's Fast !



## bbbthingmaker (Sep 26, 2010)

I made a small order from Walter T Kelly, (online) Tuesday. No mail on Thursday, Thanksgiving Day. Received it on Friday.
Free Shipping, and Fast ! 
Thank you Walter T Kelly
DWW


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I ordered on Wednesday, 23 NOV, and received a email saying one of the items I ordered is out of stock. They will hold the shipment until next Wednesday. If the out of stock item comes in they will ship, if not they will delete that item from the order and ship the other items. I appreciate the prompt notification from Kelley's and find their solution appropriate. I would definitely recommend that when you shop around that you consider Kelley. -james


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

I ordered on WED. got it on FRI. darn good service --thanks KELLY


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

You guys are very welcome and thank You for your business!
WT kelley Co


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

UPDATE: My order from Kelly arrived today complete. Priority Mail, even. Fabulous company. -James :applause:


----------

